# Enema issues!



## ibsissues (Sep 8, 2015)

After dealing with nearly two years of constant constipation...

....about 6 months ago, I began experimenting with Fleet Enemas - particularly in the morning. WHAT a relief! They turned an hour long toilet "fight" into a quick 15 minute poo.

But now I have a problem:

Despite emptying my bowels each morning with an enormous dump (sorry for nitty-gritty details), I've began experimenting an urge to defecate at about 2-4pm every afternoon, just like clockwork. It's as though things are moving right through me, or I have an "overactive" colon. Hypermotility, I think it's called. Usually it's food from the night before, or even food from that morning!

Anyways, now this afternoon urge to defecate is happening whether or not I do a morning enema. It's like I've dug myself into a hole of having to take a big poo twice a day rather than once a day...

...and this is a HUGE problem because due to my job, it's very difficult for me to duck away and go to the restroom in the middle of the afternoon. But if I DON'T go, I get *horrible* gas the rest of the day as it seems that whatever is in there waiting to get out simply sits and "ferments".

Has anyone else had this issue, and fixed it?

I have no clue if it's related to my use of enemas, but have hypothesized about perhaps the enemas disrupting colonic flora and somehow causing hypermotility, or perhaps disabling the stability of some kind of internal sphincter or *something else*, but either way, I am DESPERATE for some kind of fix. If I completely stop using enemas will this eventually just go away?

I'd be indebted for any answers anyone can provide. I know it's a weird situation, but just keeping my fingers crossed that someone has some feedback. Thanks for reading.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello ibsissues -

I use to give myself one or two quick 'rectal' enemas every morning, just so I wouldn't have to go at work. This went on for several months. Then, like you, I'd have the urge to go at work. I just didn't feel relaxed enough to go there. Not a comfortable bathroom there!!!

...So what I finally did was stopped giving myself enemas all the time - it makes me have to pee like crazy - and gave my supervisor a doctors note and explained to her I have IBS-C, and will probably have to use the bathroom a lot. She was very understanding.

I also take Intestinal Formula # 1 now daily. It helps going a LOT.

More info (click below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/

w/b and good luck!


----------



## LuvTheLoo (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey guys

Re: IBS-C

i found this on the net guys. I thought i would share it

http://thedarkhole.org/The effect of oral vancomycin on chronic idiopathic constipation.pdf

i read it and it makes sence to me. What do you think? Thoughts??

i apologize to anyone for corrupting this thread but i am unfamiliar in posting a new thread and where to do it. Feel free to move it but i thought it was important enough to post asap.

Hello guys hello Annie7 Hi Flossy

----Vince


----------



## rewinj (Apr 19, 2012)

When you say Fleet enemas, what type of fleet enemas? Just saline, mineral oil, or something stimulatory?


----------

